# We're still here!



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Just a flying visit to say hey we're still around! Me, my boyfriend and Vincent have been very busy with new jobs, holidays and training for a 10km run!

Here is a photo of me and Vincent last night  I will put a proper update soon, just wanted to say HIII! 










p.s those that saw me on telly a few months ago might notice I've lost a lot of weight.... 6 stone in total!  Vincent has been very helpful


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ruth, Vincent looks like a teddy in that picture...so cute.... and 6 STONES!!! that is 84 POUNDS!!! WHOLY CRAP! that is alot to lose my dear...can you please please tell me how you did it....I have a bunch to lose myself.


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

Vincent is a handsome young man....congrats on the weight loss :twothumbs:


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow 6 stones that's awesome! Nice picture of you both x


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

looking good - both of you!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

What a fab pic,you look great.wow 6 stone thats amazing!! xxx


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Well done. :jumping:

You both look stunning and Vincent has the most adorable eyes.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well done Ruth, that is an amazing amount of weight to lose, you are both looking great. Good luck with the run.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone  When I left uni I was just over 16 stone, after 4 years of yoyo dieting (I did end up 2 stone lighter) I joined Slimming World as a New Year resolution and I'm not 4lbs from my target 
I think getting Vincent helped A LOT! Having to force myself out on walks with him even in crappy weather meant I ended up exercising more! Plus now taking him out jogging with me  He LOVES it


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi Ruth - nice to hear from you and the gorgeous Vincent.
Well done on your weight loss - I bet you feel like a different woman!
I have noticed toning up a bit since last year when we got Billy - in sure walking everyday even in winter has helped. 
H x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Good for you Ruth, missed you on the box but probably wouldn't have recognised you, you could inspire of few of us who knows. Life sounds rosie and how could it not be with the lovely Vincent in it xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Well done on the weight loss...that's amazing! Vincent looks fab...love the way he's been groomed. x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Ruth... I was enquiring about you going AWOL on a thread recently...glad to hear it's just because you are busy and haven't abandoned us....we'll done on the weight loss...hats off to you...don't stay away too long..


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Vincent looks fantastic! I have to confess it was pictures of Vincent that persuaded me a chocolate poo was for me as if I could have one half as gorgeous as him I would be a happy lady! 

Well done on the 6 stone bloody amazing achievement!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Ruth! I thought we hadn't heard from you in a while. It's lovely to see you posting again. Vincent looks gorgeous as ever - you know I've always had a bit of a softspot for him! Well done on your weight loss - you should be proud of yourself


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Great to hear from you Ruth and well done on the weight loss. That is amazing! Vincent is looking as gorgeous as ever aswell!  When is your run?


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Hi Ruth... I was enquiring about you going AWOL on a thread recently...glad to hear it's just because you are busy and haven't abandoned us....we'll done on the weight loss...hats off to you...don't stay away too long..


heehee my ears must have been burning 


Sarah, my 10k is in May, it's the Bupa Great Manchester run. Pretty nervous to be honest! But got 9 months to train... eep!

The biggest change for us really is that my boyfriend Dan has a new job in an office so we've been running around like headless chickens trying to figure out how to look after Vincent! We don't mind Day Care but at £15 per day it's going to add up...! Figuring out a comprimise of me working from home 2 mornings a week, then Dan will come home at 4:30 so Vincent isn't alone for more than 5 hours, then day care 3 times a week. Phew! I had hoped I could take Vincent to work like Claire and Nacho but not allowed 

The things we do for our dogs!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey Ruth, wondered where you''d got to! Congrats on the amazing weight loss, you and Vincent are looking great :twothumbs:


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Rufini said:


> heehee my ears must have been burning
> 
> 
> Sarah, my 10k is in May, it's the Bupa Great Manchester run. Pretty nervous to be honest! But got 9 months to train... eep!
> ...


Sounds like my life...


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Turi said:


> Sounds like my life...


lol we're even going to move closer to the north of Manchester to be closer to a very good walking service (same place we train Vincent)!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi Ruth what a great achievement! Vincent is absolutely adorable x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Good to hear from you Ruth, seriously well done on losing 6 stone, keep up the running.
Vincent is looking his usual gorgeous self too.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

You are inspirational - lovely that you are giving some credit to your dog - but it is yourself that did the work. Happy for you


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lovely to see you and the gorgeous Vincent back.
6 stones ... :congrats::congrats::congrats::congrats::congrats:
You must feel truly amazing.. Well done 
x


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi we're you on come dine with me? X


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

EvaClareEva said:


> Hi we're you on come dine with me? X


Yes I was


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

oh I love that program, so funny. Can't believe I missed you Ruth. Which episode? Will look for it online. Was Vincent in it too?


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Ruth and Vincent.

Good to see you both looking well! WOW Ruth 6 stone is an epic weight loss. You look fab!
Vincent looks like a choccy version of Nacho more than ever! Soooo lush!

Love Susie and Nacho x


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Such a beautiful dog & 6 stone - wow that's amazing 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------

